
PacVim – PacVim is a game that teaches you vim commands - soheilpro
https://github.com/jmoon018/PacVim
======
mattbreeden
See lots of people suggesting random things to learn vim, I'll throw one more
on. Just run _vimtutor_ in your terminal. I ran through that two times and
felt comfortable enough to switch to it

------
damck
Vim should be learned by blood sweat and tears Or you could just curse the
random box you ssh into for not having nano

~~~
dunham
> Vim should be learned by blood sweat and tears

or learned via nethack.

To be honest, I know vi and emacs, and curse fresh Linux installs for having
some weird editor with completely foreign control keys. :) Dunno if it's nano
or something else, but it's mildly annoying to me. I tend to just uninstall it
rather than muck around with the "alternatives" system.

~~~
panpanna
Try openbsd then.

Default editor is mg, which is basically a micro-emacs reincarnation

~~~
aquabeagle
The default editor is vi.

~~~
rhinoceraptor
Ed is the standard text editor.

------
dang
A thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17077668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17077668)

------
smitty1e
Quite worthwhile: [https://vimvalley.com/](https://vimvalley.com/)

I have no connection whatsoever with the author, but VimValley was a great way
to get into [http://spacemacs.org/](http://spacemacs.org/)

~~~
ethan-sorrell
It's worth mentioning that registration is required to access a few trial
tutorials with depth akin to vimtutor, then the full course is $99.

~~~
smitty1e
And also worth paying, in my opinion.

~~~
freehunter
Worth paying $100 to access a tutorial? When the program itself comes with a
tutorial built in? Can you give a quick review of what makes this tutorial
worth $100 versus any other free or cheaper tutorial?

~~~
chipotle_coyote
There's a lot -- I mean, a _lot_ \-- that the built-in Vim tutorial doesn't
even try to cover. It was enough to make me feel like I was "good enough" with
Vim, even though I rarely used it for editing anything more substantial than
git commit messages and config files, and if that's what you want out of Vim
it's fine! But I bought the ebook version last month of _Practical Vim_ when
the publisher was running a "Christmas in July" sale, and it is kind of mind-
blowing. (How did I not know about the ":find" command, and why do I need the
ctrlp.vim plugin now that I do?)

As to the question about the $100 tutorial, though, that's... well, a lot, but
I suppose it depends on whether "Vim Valley" takes an approach that "clicks"
for you in ways other things don't. _Practical Vim_ is $23 for a DRM-free
ebook, and it has a lot of hands-on exercises; I learn pretty well that way,
I've found.

~~~
museinmotion
Exactly. I did the built in tutorial and read a bunch of online info on Vim
but never really grokked it for _years_ until I decided to really focus on it
for a while. There are a few concepts like talking to Vim like a person (which
I included in the free portion of the course) that really helped it click for
me.

There's a ton of free info on Vim around and it's perfectly viable to learn it
on your own that way, it will just take a lot longer. Obviously I'm biased,
since I made Vim Valley to be exactly what I think is the fastest and most
enjoyable way to learn Vim.

------
freedomben
If you have docker installed, you can run it (nearly) instantly with:

    
    
         docker run -it --rm freedomben/pacvim

~~~
judge2020
I'd recommend --rm too so that the container is removed afterwards instead of
sitting in your `docker ps --all` list.

~~~
freedomben
Yeah definitely. I edited and added it. Thanks!

------
akman
I've gone through a number of tutorials, games, and articles, but I still
think the best resource I've found so far is actually a book, "Practical Vim:
Edit Text at the Speed of Thought": [https://www.amazon.com/Practical-Vim-
Edit-Speed-Thought/dp/1...](https://www.amazon.com/Practical-Vim-Edit-Speed-
Thought/dp/1680501275/) . The book focuses on use cases which is a refreshing
approach to Vim.

------
Nr7
This is what I used to learn vim [https://vim-adventures.com/](https://vim-
adventures.com/)

Edit: Huh, looks like it doesn't work anymore. :/

------
_emacsomancer_
It doesn't actually run _in_ Vim though. I imagine a (keybinding-agnostic)
Emacs version could be created.

------
leshokunin
This is interesting, but it really needs a proper release with compiled
executables for Windows / Mac OS / Linux! I appreciate there's a Docker
option... but it's a game!

------
zzo38computer
"In the map text file, the walls are denoted by ampersands #" That isn't
right, isn't it?

------
nathell
Awesome. It would be a great hack to reimplement this in VimScript.

------
sixothree
It's 2019 and people are still needing to learn vi. It's not the people, it's
vi.

~~~
fphilipe
When I see colleagues using their editor of choice, they’re typically only
using the basic features. The pro features that significantly speed up your
editing flow remain undiscovered.

When I point out a faster way to accomplish a certain thing that is typically
found in all editors, which often even is placed behind the same keyboard
shortcut, they’re like “oh, that’s cool, I didn’t know you could do that!”.
And that’s without me knowing or having used that specific editor.

So I’d say it’s the people, not vi, as it applies just as well to other
editors or IDEs.

------
pkulak
Why do this game when you can just get woken up on call at 3am with a laptop
that you wiped and put Arch on last night for kicks?

